# cm and pre-seed



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi quick question,

Does preseed increase oh rates? Don't normally use a lubricant but would do if it was shown to work - plus don't produce much fertile cm naturally.

Thanks

Xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
All I can say is that whem I used preseed I got the bfp I am now cuddling!


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!

I've used Pre-Seed for a couple of years, both the tube and the applicator; but haven't had much luck so far.

This month I bought Balance Activ Conceive spray from Boots, I would have bought the applicator version but they didn't have it in stock.

I've found the texture of BA spray quite different to the Pre-Seed, it's a lot more liquidy and feels more natural to me... Fingers crossed it works!

Good luck!!! x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

We used preseed during our home inseminations. In my opinion is works. Good luck!


----------

